# Scott Weiland In the Martial Arts



## clapping_tiger (Jun 5, 2003)

I was watching Celebrity Justice the other day and they said that Scott Weiland (the lead singer of Stone Temple Piolets) has taken up the Martial Arts to help Kick his drug habit. His friend Duff Mckagen (??SP??) the ex-bassist from guns n roses got him started. My question is does anyone know what style they train? I am just curious because I am an STP fan.


----------



## Jill666 (Jun 5, 2003)

I don't know, but if he can use MA as a tool to focus on living clean (not OD & die like Staley did) good for him.


----------



## Cthulhu (Jun 5, 2003)

Apparently not, since he recently got busted for having drugs and/or drug paraphenalia.  I believe he's about to go back into rehab.

Every once in a while, the local rock station will play 'Rooster', and it takes me a bit to remember that Staley is dead.

Cthulhu


----------



## Matt Stone (Jun 5, 2003)

I saw the same episode...  My wife likes to watch it when she comes home from work.

I seem to remember that the narration said he was training with his friend up in the Seattle area.  Anybody have any clues?

Gambarimasu.
:asian:


----------



## tarabos (Jun 10, 2003)

Rikki Rocket from Poison is a Judoka....


----------



## pknox (Sep 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tarabos _
> *Rikki Rocket from Poison is a Judoka.... *



Actually, I thought he was training BJJ.  Didn't they have a profile in Black Belt on him a few months back?


----------

